# Flu Shot or No Flu Shot?



## marmar

So, I went to my first scan yesterday ( 8weeks) and all was well. :happydance:

At the office, I was asked if I wanted a flu shot. I did not ask the "is it same question" question there 
since my husband I already know and discussed with him prefers for me not to take one. Not that I have to listen to him for everything but I value his opinion in the matter too. However, that was the one question I could not seem to ask since he was there in the room. Hindsight, I guess I should have. 

On a side note, I dont want to get sick and hurt the baby either, if that makes sense on my thinking. 
On another note, my cousin's wife was sick before delivery and both have been on house arrest for a while now (no one can come to their home and help them and/or visit them except for dad and he even has to shower and change before touching baby). I guess, the doctors are safeguarding both mom and baby. 

I want to know what you all might know or hear about this?What are your opinions and/or experiences regarding that matter?

Thanks and bests,
Marmar


----------



## Borboleta

I took the flu shot last week and made my husband take it too:). I normally don't like taking it because it seems that I get the flu if I do but this time I thought that since I have baby here I should protect him and hope for the best. I know a lady that is pregnant with twins that just got the flu ( the pucking and diahrreia one) and she was miserable. But now she is fine and babies are fine too. If your hubby does not want you to take it he must have his reasons. Talk to your doctor too and see what he says.


----------



## lilmamatoW

I got the flu shot and had my two year old and husband get it too. It will not harm you nor your baby and it will most likely ward off the flu or ward off a serious bout with the flu. Also, your baby gets the antibodies that your system produces upon getting the flu shot so good for baby's immune system too. When you have your baby (next year), you should get the flu shot too as a new born will not be able to get a flu shot, but you can get it and if you are breastfeeding, you can pass the immunity on to your child. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Gia7777

I think it's a very personal and individual decision for everyone, with those who decide for the shot have very valid reasons for it and those who decide against it have their good reasons as well, so long as your personal decision is based on solid research and your personal history and consult with your doctor. 

For me, I will not be getting the shot. I never have and do not ever plan to.


----------



## SabrinaKat

I'm not getting it...

I had the swine flu injection last year when not pregnant as was fearful of repercussions of possibly being pregnant/swine flu complications, but not ordinary flu shot...

best wishes


----------



## Maple Leaf

I work in a pharmacy - somewhat surrounded by sick people so I am definitely getting it this year. Lol


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey there. If it helps, I have been having the flu jab for 7yrs since the premature birth of my second child (she had it too and was born at 24wks gestation). The whole family gets it also, including my 17mth old twins. None of us have ever had a problem with it.

I had it in my last twin pregnancy because my consultant told me that all the patients on ECMO ( a specialised intensive care ventilator used as a last resort) at our local hospital were suffering from swine flu, and were either pregnant or post natal. That was enough to convince me to to get it. The possible but rare complications from getting the jab are fewer than those from contracting tha actual virus, so for me it is no contest ;) x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yup definitely! It'll also help protect baby for about 6-12 months after birth and reduce the risk of prematurity :thumbup:


----------



## Samah007

I wasn't going to but I work for adult probation and I deal with a lot of unhealthy clients.


----------



## suzimc

I'm supposed to have it anyway since I work with sick people and have avoided it every year but flu does cause more problems in pregnant women (we're imuno-compromised) so I figure I'll have to have it this year. Dunno what my problem is, I stick needles in people every day! x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Haha I hate needles to and I'm a doctor :haha:


----------



## Storm1jet2

I'll be getting it - too many medics in my family that will give me an almightly lecture if I don't! Just need to sort out when I'm actually getting it as no one seems that bothered in the health service!


----------



## babywhish

I've already had it. If I didn't I just knew I would spend the whole of my pregnancy paranoid about catching it. Am very reassured by the fact that my having the vaccination will protect my baby in her first few months of life as due in February so sure there will still be quite a lot of flu around then.


----------



## jo14

im going to have it, but am wondering if i should wait till after 12 weeks or just get it done now as I work in a University with lots of people


----------



## SecondTimeMom

I just got it done this week. One reason is that I work in a hospital (although not with patients), two, pregnant women are immunocompromised and for that reason, we are more likely to get it and it can cause issues for mom and baby. Not necessarily, but for me I'd rather err on the side of caution. I had it with my DS too. Even so, it is a personal decision and I get why people might choose not to.


----------



## revita

I already had it too. When I had flu in the past I always had very hi fever with it, and it's dangeous fo the baby


----------



## marlene

I had it too! I really didn't want to get one until I found out that this years jab also protects you against swine flu. I would not have got the ordinary flu one but as others said it is a personal choice :)


----------



## zofranks

I am in the UK & will probably have it but I want to wait until I am safely into the 2nd Tri before having it done.


----------



## Andypanda6570

I got mine September 23..I am not pregnant yet but just in case. I got the one that is preservative free. I agree it is a personal choice. Good Luck XOXOXOXO:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------

